# Help!



## Adhish1345 (Jun 8, 2021)

My 4 year old alpha rooster has been limping for a couple of days. When I checked out his foot, a toe was swollen with a scab. I applied neosporin for a few days and covered it with bandaids. Later, I soaked the feet in warm water containing Epsom salt and the scab around the finger came off. I have been applying neosporin and bandaids as usual while giving antibiotics and painkillers too. The limping has become worse. Also, his knee is swollen. Please help, he’s very important to me!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It appears he has a very extensive case of bumblefoot. All of those scabs need to be removed and pus flushed out completely. If it's in his knee he's going to need a broad spectrum antibiotic whether injected or in drinking water to try to clear it. 

You're not in the states so I don't know what is available to you in the way of antibiotics.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*In addition to what Robin said, the rooster needs to be kept on dry, clean bedding until his feet heal.*


----------



## Adhish1345 (Jun 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It appears he has a very extensive case of bumblefoot. All of those scabs need to be removed and pus flushed out completely. If it's in his knee he's going to need a broad spectrum antibiotic whether injected or in drinking water to try to clear it.
> 
> You're not in the states so I don't know what is available to you in the way of antibiotics.


I thought the knee swelling was arthritis, you sure it is bumblefoot? Thank me for the reply!


----------



## Adhish1345 (Jun 8, 2021)

Thank you for the reply!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*In the first picture there appears to be scabs on the bottom of the feet and toes. If this is just caked/dried mud and dirt, then yes, it could be arthritis. I have a hen that seems to have viral arthritis, so I can tell you that arthritis has no cure and could be contagious. Should you suspect viral arthritis you may want to consider isolating this rooster from the flock.

I have my hen isolated and so far there have not been any more cases of it or any other leg/feet problems in the flock.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If it's viral arthritis it will appear in both knees, not just one. 

Soak his foot again in Epsom salts. See if those black marks come off or if they're scabs. 

It sounds like you know what bumble is.


----------



## Adhish1345 (Jun 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> If it's viral arthritis it will appear in both knees, not just one.
> 
> Soak his foot again in Epsom salts. See if those black marks come off or if they're scabs.
> 
> It sounds like you know what bumble is.


They’re scabs and they’re not coming off. The swelling is only in one knee and the other one is fine.


----------



## Adhish1345 (Jun 8, 2021)

danathome said:


> *In the first picture there appears to be scabs on the bottom of the feet and toes. If this is just caked/dried mud and dirt, then yes, it could be arthritis. I have a hen that seems to have viral arthritis, so I can tell you that arthritis has no cure and could be contagious. Should you suspect viral arthritis you may want to consider isolating this rooster from the flock.
> 
> I have my hen isolated and so far there have not been any more cases of it or any other leg/feet problems in the flock.*


They’re definitely scabs


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They have to come off, you have to remove the pus in those pockets under the scabs. Soaking should soften them enough to remove them yourself. All of it or it will never clear. 

What will help you with this is to look up bumblefoot on the internet. There are many helpful guides and videos on how to deal with it. 

Your bird has a very advanced case and will need more than topical antibiotics.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

The swelling could also be due to an infection spreading- although I couldn’t say for sure from here of course. I think that’s what is being suggested; or the limping is causing some secondary pain or swelling. 

It is vital to soak and remove as much as you can from the area with the infection in it before you’ll know more. I wish you all the best, I know how special these boys can be to us.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The staph infection can become systemic if left too long untreated. That's why the bird needs to be on something more than a topical antibiotic.


----------

